# Fear of bugs - help



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Last year our 4 year old female was stung by a bee on the nose late in the season. We noticed her getting a bit fearful of bugs but just ignored it. Fall/Winter showed up and there were no bugs so all was well.

Now that it's hot and basically summer in the SE USA the biting flies, bees, etc are all out in full force on our farm.

Our sweet baby is petrified of them. She's fine outside until she encounters one. Then she hides under the picnic table, jumps into open car windows and does anything she can to avoid them (mostly biting flies - and they DO hurt!)

Swimming has been good exercise for her since they really can't get to her there so we've been focusing on that. However yesterday 2 dragon flies zoomed near her while she was in the water and she literally left her retrieve in the pond to come out and jump up to me (I ignored her actions, I guess that was the right thing to do??). She NEVER leaves her retrieve.

We have a natural spray that does keep them from landing on our dogs and biting and we use it, but it's the noise that she's reacting to.

It's hard to anticipate when a bug will show up so you can't distract or help correct behavior. Additionally we might be hundreds of feet away from her when it happens. The lack of consistent pattern makes it more complex.

Some days at the farm are fine. But increasingly they are not. 

She has no other fears, nothing else bothers her at all, shes otherwise confident and playful. 

Any suggestions to make this sweet girls summer a better one?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm hoping that other members might have some positive suggestions for you. Unfortunately, I do not... but just wanted to offer you some moral support.

The dog I had just before Willie was a female Vizsla mix. She had a similar experience with bee stings. She was stung twice in one summer, fairly early in her life at about the age of two. I tried everything I could think of, but nothing worked and I'm sad to say she never overcame her fear of flying insects for the rest of her life. I felt so sad for her during the hot weather months! She loved all the other seasons, frolicking in the snow, etc. In the summer, she mostly wanted to stay indoors. 

Maybe a professional dog behaviorist would be in order. I never sought professional help, and looking back, I think I probably should have. Instead, I just worked around it. I wish you my best, and please keep us posted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with mswhipple on looking for help with a behaviorist, so maybe she has a chance of enjoying her summers.

If she was mine I would most likely get her a DAP collar. Let her wear it for a couple of weeks, and then go to a pet supply store, and buy me some bugs.
Start trying to slowly counter condition her at a distance, in a atmosphere that I can control. 
I'm thinking a cricket on a string is easy to control.
Keep in mind I'm just a vizsla owner, same as you, and in no way, shape, or form a behaviorist.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Since dealing with this when it happens naturally is out of the question, I'm with T-Red for creating situations that you can control.

Since she is especially sensitive to the bug's noise and it was a bee that started it, I would suggest that you catch a honey bee and use it for counter conditioning. They are plentiful, easy to catch & control in a jar, consistently noisy.

Like the others, I have no personal experience here & your girl's fear is pretty extreme, so treat my advice with caution.

Bob


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She's enjoying 75% of her outdoor time but the other 25% stinks. I'll look into all the ideas. I keep hoping she'll swing out of it. 

Our male is the opposite, he chases them. He's gotten stung twice and could care less. 

They are all so different.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Before going out and catching a bug, try playing the sounds on your computer and see if she reacts. If she does then you can use that as a starting point for training. I'd probably approach it in the same way one would for fireworks sensitivity and play the bug sounds at a low volume while trying to engage her in a fun activity. Over a period of time as she shows improvement, increase the volume. 

I also have a kind of off-the-wall idea that I've wanted to make a separate post about, so I'll do that and link it back here. But basically instead of just doing usual behavioral training, whenever she encounters a bug and runs back to you or while you play the sounds in a controlled environment, you can alternately tap her on the right and left side of her body, doesn't really matter where, and this should help her brain process and heal. Just a little crazy sounding.  Here's the thread. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,34346.msg250274/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Good suggestion about tapping. I also heard that if you stroke their tail it helps change their state of mind. We might try that today. Still praying she just snaps out of it. Silly little thing!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

You cannot reinforce fear so if she comes to you comfort her!
It'd be like ignoring a child who's crying because she thinks there's a monster in her cupboard, instead we reassure them that there's no monsters and introduce the idea that it's positive instead.

I can't offer anything other advice than that, like you said it's quite complex because of how unscripted the events are so I'd definitely get in contact with a trainer.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Today we took a 60 minute run/walk all around the property. She had a few moments of bug awareness but otherwise enjoyed herself. Maybe for the summer we need to get out early in the AM and late in the PM and walk/run fast - just keep moving.


----------



## meiring.cindy (8 d ago)

I have a beautiful 6year old vizsla who was stung by bees when he was about 2years old. He is totally phobic of most insects. I have tried all sorts of natural remedies to help my boy but not much joy. Strange enough when his running free in parks nothing bothers him as there are to many distractions. Covering him with a light sheet inside seems to comfort the poor boy. I so hope I find some solution.


----------

